# SMF's gone mad!



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just received 300+ email notifications!!! All ones that I have received before. What gives!


----------



## bellaru (Jan 26, 2017)

So did I. Weird


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2017)

I haven't been getting any at all, but it was my fault.

My email program was screwed up.

I just got 155, but I haven't seen them before.

Al


----------



## tropics (Jan 26, 2017)

I didn't get any I use the notification site only

Richie


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2017)

Yep I just got about 150

Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 26, 2017)

I have my forum email un checked.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 26, 2017)

nepas said:


> I have my forum email un checked.


Same here.  I don't receive emails.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 26, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Same here.  I don't receive emails.


Well for those of that do, it ain't working!

I have it checked on so that I can see comments on threads. From the mobile app it is too difficult to navigate without notifications.


----------



## gary s (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm still getting a BUNCH every time I log into my Outlook

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 26, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well for those of that do, it ain't working!
> 
> I have it checked on so that I can see comments on threads. From the mobile app it is too difficult to navigate without notifications.



Does your screen look like this?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 26, 2017)

I'm not getting any more than I expect to.   I guess you just gotta know who's who and why's why.


----------



## bellaru (Jan 27, 2017)

Seems to be back to normal for me.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow, let a guy leave for a few days and it all goes south!


----------

